
Ubiquitilink advance means every phone is now a satellite phone - jonbaer
https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/25/ubiquitilink-advance-means-every-phone-is-now-a-satellite-phone/
======
Zekio
the name is so misleading... I thought it was Ubiquiti that has made something
they called Ubiquitilink but no apparently Ubiquitilink is another company

